# Amazing NAPLES (and neighbourhood)!



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

*Amazing NEAPLES (and neighbourhood)!*

*NEAPLES*









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/68/224295831_d56625a68a_b.jpg

Naples (Italian: Napoli, Neapolitan: Napule) in Italy, is the capital of the region of Campania and of the province of Naples. The city is known for its rich history, art, culture and gastronomy, playing an important role throughout much of its existence; it is over 2,800 years old. Naples is located halfway between two volcanic areas, the volcano Mount Vesuvius and the Phlegraean Fields, sitting on the coast by the Gulf of Naples.

Founded by the Ancient Greeks as "Νεάπολις", Neápolis (New City), it held an important role in Magna Graecia and then as part of the Roman Republic in the central province of the Empire. The city has seen a multitude of civilizations come and go, each leaving their mark and now the historic city centre is listed by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site.

Naples was the capital city of a kingdom which bore its name from 1282 until 1816 in the form of the Kingdom of Naples, then in union with Sicily it was the capital of the Two Sicilies until the Italian unification.

The city proper has a population of around 1 million people, while the population of urban area is estimated by Eurostat to be 2.25 million. The Naples metropolitan area, according to different sources, is the second after the Milan metropolitan area (with 4.434.136 inhabitants according to SVIMEZ DATA [2] or 4.996.084 according to CENSIS INSTITUTE[3]) or the third (3.1 million inhabitants according to OECD[4]) most populated metropolitan area in Italy.

The city is synonymous with pizza, which originated in the city. A strong part of Neapolitan culture which has had wide reaching effects is music, including the invention of the romantic guitar and the mandolin as well as strong contributions to opera and folk standards. There are popular characters and figures who have come to symbolise Naples; these include the patron saint of the city Januarius, Pulcinella, and the Sirens from the epic Greek poem the Odyssey.


*Maschio Angioino*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2131/1561443143_31852376c7_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3245/2902147627_7c81e24242_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3030/2948960237_f6732f6b25_b.jpg


*Royal Palace of Naples*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2358/2060141219_2665c5d786_b.jpg









http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/9964/napolipalazzorealeingre.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3075/2842681953_4b5a86ebbd_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3173/2835220541_77f85c8aae_o.jpg









http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/63/napolipalazzorealesalad.jpg









http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/2807/napolipalazzorealesoffi.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3199/2903745975_2420692530_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3027/2903746333_ebd8d0445f_b.jpg


*Piazza Plebiscito*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2177/2538583258_7649473fc0_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3171/2854779498_6a6e26285f_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/134/356892980_a56a6bbcdf_b.jpg


*Subway*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2360/2128081439_77b18cc98e_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1108/847639072_6b95c7454c_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1382/685394282_c4e53bff9e_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/105/282394701_ae86db1313_o.jpg































































































































































































































*Royal Palace of Capodimonte*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2090/1728926101_dea5990120_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2266/1729768090_cfa4d61f64_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3095/2883190454_30606f6a35_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3116/2566053780_9ec07511da_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3286/2923158634_587bc3666f_o.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/36/82525861_2a250b70f0_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3345/3196929398_cf47f844fb_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2065/2470602908_1df90b24b1_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3332/3431165973_009191ab31_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2146/2265783940_eb5803a423_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3063/2996217615_efa010e6a5_o.jpg


*Cappella di Sansevero*
















http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3537/3442173912_4f69d93523_o.jpg









http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/7350/2567642031b9a83a1ff7o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3357/3551469016_fa027bf966_o.jpg









http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/3846/25684655720a686da057o.jpg


*Galleria Umberto I*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3141/3036482304_4137ab3068_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/210/509562993_86d5170591_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/44/143679998_1cdfff50ff_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2060/2327130719_376817f9fa_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/188/441920797_e4dff81e18_b.jpg


*Roman Villa of Poppea Sabina*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3053/2474024197_91c625f716_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2233/1534193319_401c17bff0_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2118/2243159818_35f9b45e3a_b.jpg









http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/8334/oplontiscaldariumroom8.jpg


*Royal Palace of Caserta*









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/103/268022354_812d86bab1_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2219/2101444036_4e2e6fe833_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3187/3002263113_4919b0423d_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3618/3580117523_48f07c90d5_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3123/3097055272_362fd33fba_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3281/3003096008_d7caee3c8b_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3271/2917241330_7d925c2647_b.jpg









http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/1247/2656227969e45e367d13o.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/28/56817616_01fdbbbe4c_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3608/3388956223_1fd48354f7_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1363/1361250248_b7b4dba34c_b.jpg


*Royal Palace of Portici*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3309/3595645864_2441f06bf7_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2293/2573036064_a749fd90ff_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/55/145746709_45b62cf4a7_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2412/3542859661_9ce47d6229_b.jpg


*Vesuvius*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3424/3191419711_25140b935e_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2417/2034249918_d701027f70_o.jpg


*Directional District (Kenzo Tange)*









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1152/650480058_533fe2d1db_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1365/650445654_9607412a1f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3521/3244507282_3a847b5989_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3029/2713150568_5d0943981a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3022/2676148063_efe2e5e08e_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3584/3449657767_a444da950b_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1036/584663157_3bdbc42bca_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2022/2443132059_4e4346b844_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2146/2268718796_276f29c937_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2270/2398047857_f4b7c27ccb_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3461/3255903858_84717f2088_o.jpg


*Pompeii*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2377/2057093034_e084fd8188_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3296/2682975104_88cef7fd7a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3191/2859450120_e5b6d42eb7_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2322/1509612600_c2de5a9e52_o.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/47/118656269_f3d255af12_o.jpg









http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/6445/8692710107c4ff9d99o.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1383/617179190_adfd300e24_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3180/2719111653_0e8d335456_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3077/3256851668_c58d891a72_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/147/380345146_d2b2a3bedd_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2317/2388630052_a32ff51623_b.jpg


*Teatro San Carlo*









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/105/296808881_2665c62347_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1310/640886199_ec242015d9_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1051/641048825_50b40f51f8_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/10/16940300_5d1b146d6a_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3458/3391204525_8a18252068_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/11/16940299_70d05c380c_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3576/3528745734_7e7a29dda3_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2262/3546354744_2b57d969f6_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2462/3546351544_b717cbe2b1_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3303/3445260480_06f8d7a2dc_o.jpg


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I loved Naples when I visited 5 years ago. What an amazing city! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice pics. I would love to visit Naples.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos of Naples, indeed very nice :cheers:



>


The first photo you posted is awesome no doubt


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Amazing historic buildings, nice modern office towers, beautiful gardens, and those palm trees! Absolutely must see city. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

If you have more photos of Naples please post them :cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

It is still there...silent...waiting...


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

*Castel dell'Ovo*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2057/2228773155_647f16c10a_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3501/3217573347_e384a3ca09_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/103/253164002_872812c7f5_b.jpg


*Castel Aselmeyer*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3661/3402333086_3b04080639_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3277/3012726523_053c99293f_b.jpg


*Donn'Anna Palace*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2106/2234206199_29dab3ef5e_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3159/2906367479_c64da5d197_b.jpg


*Campi Flegrei*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3287/2931809001_694d4e0ed1_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/103/266372932_1b40492f97_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1405/1401750520_72c867db03_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3296/2500084992_32fb320f68_o.jpg


*Royal Borbonic Archaeological Museum of Naples*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2148/2277556632_2036d628de_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3201/2731787810_040f70a6fa_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3358/3335377452_ef8b335261_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3224/2731057103_51be23e480_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3052/3335375932_9e3efc27cc_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/57/197395122_291da0e1b6_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3254/2731039059_ac483d1d71_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2061/2168485813_151370b37c_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3221/2731865258_4ce64d1602_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3646/3378717343_ccfdf85764_o.jpg









http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/4531/athlete.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3122/2881148841_7e0e3fc4ec_b.jpg


*Santa Chiara*









http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/7638/32152107426748c84e69o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3079/2404181111_e6f84b871f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3216/3060054535_32344e2da9_o.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/145/369331054_1eb6587f4b_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1067/576532251_3e30d7055e_b.jpg









http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/7652/32143637113c9099c51do.jpg


*Ancient Greek Catacombes*









http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/815/5232178211514e38689o.jpg









http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/8416/242656703c8fbe43b3do.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3292/2934571163_e10e01a76b_b.jpg


*Cuman Sybil*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3256/2804914833_ce86ececb2_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3147/3018493667_f2bc164106_b.jpg


*Positano*









http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/2755/423958534ddde2a3967o.jpg


*Sorrento*









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1306/1472105557_d953c4d9a7_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2320/1894108628_fa27c68c18_b.jpg


*Capri*









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1029/566042759_8430e2cb42_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/103/267199347_f284249e51_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3080/2895848588_1e29be3757_o.jpg


*Ischia*
















http://i42.tinypic.com/oea2b.jpg[/IMG] http://i39.tinypic.com/ruz3hy.jpg

[IMG]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2125/2386128112_204c6ecf4e_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2125/2386128112_204c6ecf4e_o.jpg


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Tell me, what is that building in Sorrento? (better, what it was?)


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

I love it ! It's amazing!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

lovely


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow so beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those updated photos are really freat, amazing :cheers: thanks for sharing them


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

Tnx at all 


*Chiesa del Gesù Nuovo*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3288/2804327758_336059f299_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/126/318432816_6da9c29136_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3252/3150926612_829448da5c_b.jpg


*Certosa di San Martino*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2092/2069894054_24bfaa1eba_o.jpg









http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/1752/2880509300cf62a0e427o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3488/3237121950_3f5aa170df_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3408/3254209728_aa809ca0a6_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3104/3237123728_e0ec05e223_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3133/3237860149_246debb65c_b.jpg


*Fontanelle Cemetery*









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1294/719669298_16162b0cc1_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1009/719669584_8e7440a079_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3637/3585563191_1fa10bb78a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3197/3496983786_440a964d63_b.jpg


----------



## Dr.Jerdo (Nov 10, 2007)

I can't see most of the pics unfortunately...hno:
but the subway is really unique, there's nothing like that in Europe, neither Stockholm's subway is so beautiful. And of course I think Capri, Procida and Ischia are among the most beautiful places in the world. :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Talking about neighborhoods from Naples, i remember this year Giro d' Italia passes through those and others beautiful areas of Naples :cheers:


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Talking about neighborhoods from Naples, i remember this year Giro d' Italia passes through those and others beautiful areas of Naples :cheers:


Yep... in residential area of Naples: *"Posillipo"*...









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/75/160849298_4a66fd7cb7_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2186/1524839186_0ea44b594f_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2159/2494117121_e421f7db88_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1076/1351317348_caadc18773_b.jpg


... and *Vesuvius*.









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/40/119860856_8de427f142_b.jpg


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

*Paestum*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2519/3871256090_46cbfe3e75_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3249/3120362370_af3a3fe4c5_o.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/86/262426138_b6a6de0556_b.jpg


*Pio Monte della Misericordia (Caravaggio)*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3211/2931625047_f7ed416352_b.jpg


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Amazing and lovely city and surrounding..I went there this summer..it was so beautiful


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Amazing pics!!!!! O_O

Congratulation Maxximus!


----------

